# A series of articles that might be of interest



## The_Traveler (Sep 20, 2013)

I didn't put these in the Articles of Interest Forum because that seemed a bit presumptuous but this group has had about 700 reads each and so I thought it might be of interest, particularly to newer photographers.

How to improve your photography: your own twelve step program

What is Street Photography? - and what it isn't

Aligning the head, the eye and the heart - the spirit of street photography

The key to successful street photography

Getting to a final image - some words for new photographers


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice articles at your site. I'd take out your clients work out of the portfolio. Not much to it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2013)

yes, that thumbnail should have been hidden.
now, it is.
Thanks


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 27, 2013)

Lew,
Very informative, thank you.
Maybe no comments on the web page as there is so much there to think about!?
I am dwelling over quite a few of the comments and how it pertains to my level, and where I want to go. I like 1 of the points in particular - don't go rushing into 'buying' lots of stuff until...
.I promised I would not buy lots of stuff until I knew what I was doing.
Now, I am at the ' I know enough to be dangerous' to my piggy bank!
thanks for all your help n the Forums.
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 27, 2013)

totally welcome.

Lew


----------

